
Show HN: Seamlessly track work and automate tasks in Slack - sudotong
https://fireflies.ai/?ref=hn
======
krishramineni
Hey HN! Sharing a Slackbot we've been working on for some time. We wanted to
figure out a way to ensure important work items don't get lost in conversation
streams, especially places like Slack. Project management tools are great but
are not reflective of the work that is happening in real time. Fireflies let's
you quickly turn messages into tasks. On top of that, it suggests potential
tasks you might have missed as it learns over time. Fireflies also classifies
certain tasks and let's you take actions like setting up meetings, making
calls, etc. Let us know what you think.

~~~
leovarmak
one thing I'd love to see from you guys is a User Interface where I can
physically move around my tasks. The trello integration is great, but I feel
like you guys could do a better job with the task automation component

